# MARSOC Power Point Presentation



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2007)

Pretty neat MARSOC Power Point Presentation.  Takes a while to load...

http://www.mstp.usmc.mil/SPTS/GOWP_2007/GOWP DOCUMENTS/Tuesday Presentations/Command Brief BSOC.ppt


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Pretty neat MARSOC Power Point Presentation.  Takes a while to load...
> 
> http://www.mstp.usmc.mil/SPTS/GOWP_2007/GOWP DOCUMENTS/Tuesday Presentations/Command Brief BSOC.ppt



Does it need a username and password to get to?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a 25 character password for Microsoft Office Power Point. It wont open until I type that in


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nervermind I got it


----------

